# Frost?? How screwed am I??



## UBB (Sep 9, 2014)

How hard of a frost with grapes still on the vine, does there have to be to be up the creek with no paddle, so to speak??


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2014)

If the leaves get frozen and turn brown, your done. No more maturation can take place as no more photosynthesis can take place.


----------



## UBB (Sep 9, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> If the leaves get frozen and turn brown, your done. No more maturation can take place as no more photosynthesis can take place.



Relatively speaking, how long can I let them hang after a freeze before I have issues if the grapes are ripe. I ask because I am pretty much there with regards to brix level but due to work circumstances I'm planning on having the crush the wk-end of the 20th but stand a real good chance of getting a frost late this week.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think that will be a problem. They let them hang after frost in WA State like that quite often. Brix can/will go up as the grapes start to lose water as nothing is moving anymore through the vine.


----------



## UBB (Sep 9, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I don't think that will be a problem. They let them hang after frost in WA State like that quite often. Brix can/will go up as the grapes start to lose water as nothing is moving anymore through the vine.



ok. That's makes me feel a little better. Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Now if I could only get my vendor to ship me my crusher I paid for in JULY!! 

Who knew a bunch of grapes could raise your stress level so much!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2014)

That sounds like a bigger problem to me..... If you don't have it by now I would start investigating a Plan "B" quickly!


----------



## UBB (Sep 9, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> *That sounds like a bigger problem to me*..... If you don't have it by now I would start investigating a Plan "B" quickly!



You have no idea. This story just went completely sideways! Check out my thread in the equipment forum for more details!


----------



## richmke (Sep 9, 2014)

Making Ice Wine?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 9, 2014)

I will answer this for you before proceding to check out the other post.
Grapes will survive and stay green down to 26 to 28 degrees F, below that they are toast and done growing for the year. Early frosts generally do little harm except a few brown leaves at the tips of the vine. 
Now onto that other post to check it out!


----------



## UBB (Sep 11, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I will answer this for you before proceding to check out the other post.
> Grapes will survive and stay green down to 26 to 28 degrees F, below that they are toast and done growing for the year. Early frosts generally do little harm except a few brown leaves at the tips of the vine.
> Now onto that other post to check it out!



30-32 degrees forcasted for tonight. Back into the 70's and sunny again starting this wk-end through next week. Werid weather we've been having.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully the weathermen make an incorrect guess. That shouldn't hurt them if thats as low as it gets. Good luck!


----------



## UBB (Sep 12, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Hopefully the weathermen make an incorrect guess. That shouldn't hurt them if thats as low as it gets. Good luck!



Weatherman missed! 39 was as low as it got!


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 12, 2014)

Good for you!

It could have been worse. Here's how we've fared the last few days.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/missoula-vinyard-19860/index31.html#post528434


----------



## CowboyRam (Sep 12, 2014)

We got a freeze here in Riverton Wyoming last night


----------

